# Obtuse inside corner finishing



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm failing miserably to finish a ceiling that's around a 150 degree inside angle. I used paper tape and did a mediocre tape coat.

At my second coat, I realized my approach was hopeless and each coat would only make things worse.

Should I snap a line and try to run along it to get one side straight? The knife wanders and I don't have much of a reference to what is straight now that I have one crap coat on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I would go buy a mud set adjustable inside corner bead from trimtex. It has a little trough that your knife follows along. I have been there before.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll have to try a different type of tape/corner next time. I really wish I used a straight reference line first, because now I have a mess to work off of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm sure the real drywall guys will show up soon, but I've had good experiences with Strait flex perfect 90 tape. It's stiff enough to hold a good straight crease. You'll just have to excavate your initial paper tape to make room for it. Added bonus: evil orange (at least on this coast) stocks it regularly.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Go get a mud set and put it right over top of that mess.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I used that straight flex stuff on a joint in my house but it still looks terrible because I'm a terrible drywall finisher.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Time to bring out the Axe.......kidding


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

dielectricunion said:


> I'm failing miserably to finish a ceiling that's around a 150 degree inside angle. I used paper tape and did a mediocre tape coat.
> 
> At my second coat, I realized my approach was hopeless and each coat would only make things worse.
> 
> ...


In all seriousness try this. It works great to make that corner round it doesn't need to be "squared"!

Use It like a round knife. Dip it in the pan and pull it with a consistent angle and it leaves a nice inside radius


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Or if you can find this


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> In all seriousness try this. It works great to make that corner round it doesn't need to be "squared"!
> 
> Use It like a round knife. Dip it in the pan and pull it with a consistent angle and it leaves a nice inside radius



I saw that pic and figured you were suggesting sanding it down with an abrasive wheel for a minute (which may be a new option)

I can definitely find something with a radius to screed and just move on with my life. It's my bathroom so I'll suffer whatever results my low skill produces!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

dielectricunion said:


> I saw that pic and figured you were suggesting sanding it down with an abrasive wheel for a minute (which may be a new option)
> 
> I can definitely find something with a radius to screed and just move on with my life. It's my bathroom so I'll suffer whatever results my low skill produces!
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how nice it looks. Wipe the center clean with the disc without being too concerned with the outside "heavy edges". Then go back and carefully clean up the outside heavy edges with a 6" knife. Be careful to not get the knife into the radius. 

Good luck! 

Little tip:

The more you lay the rubber disc down flat the larger the radius. We used to call them "Rubber Ducky's."


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Get the drywall spoon


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Or if you can find this


Interesting....I picked up one of those on closeout and figured it was some kind of bucket spatula. Thanks for the tip. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Interesting....I picked up one of those on closeout and figured it was some kind of bucket spatula. Thanks for the tip. :laughing: :thumbsup:


I call it a bat wing..


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

dielectricunion said:


> I'm failing miserably to finish a ceiling that's around a 150 degree inside angle. I used paper tape and did a mediocre tape coat.
> 
> At my second coat, I realized my approach was hopeless and each coat would only make things worse.
> 
> ...


That's an easy fix. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/...lex-450.html?gclid=CMff1paiosoCFYeRHwod9jgJjw


Don't apply it with hot mud ..vinyl has a poor bond to hot muds. 

Even though it's called no coat ..That's not the case . I coat each side with an 8'' Then skim with a 10'' while knife checking with a 12'' .

Straight Flex original is something I will not use!! :no: I've seen It fail many times ! last year I got a call for drywall repairs on a home I turned down . ( I had a bad feeling about the builder. Turned out I was right ,He screwed the subs then skipped town with the developers money ) When The H/O said they had tape coming loose in the vaulted ceiling after only living there for two years . I knew what the deal was before even looking at It. When I walked in the front door and looked up at this 30' vaulted ceiling that ran the length of the home I could stand flat footed on the floor , Reach up and touch the straight flex ! The H/O didn't like my price for the repair even after I offered the leave MY scaffold [free of charge for the painter to use!!) 

The H/O said he would borrow some bakers from a friend and fix It himself . So being the awesome guy I am:laughing: I got a box of Ultra flex out of the truck and showed it to him. When he saw the price tag on the box his eyes got wide and said ,,WOW ! That's some high dollar stuff!! At that point.. I gave up on him ! And said have fun up there three bakers high ..And be careful!! 

Three bakers high Is what would of taken to reach the flat of that [email protected]%k THAT!! With nothing but glass on the gable end! He's got bigger balls than me! :laughing:


That's just one Straight flex story ..I have more!


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I cleaned it up with a 6" knife, just trying to eyeball it straight. It's not a crisp corner or a radius, but it's good enough for me! I'll sand it and call it good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Saw this too late..........Yes you could have snapped a line. 

Looks good. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## asurfgod (Feb 1, 2016)

I would either snap a line then run 1 side of line using quick set then run other side using quick set. 6 inch knife 1st , wet sand a little bit. Then using a 8/10 in. knife run 1 side until dries and do other side . Not sure if ur texturing ceiling but if u are make sure your taking the edges off to be able to sand easier. 
You can use the corner bead tape that has the vinyl strips with paper covering it.


----------



## Plaid Lad (Feb 16, 2016)

i concur...no coat is my best cheat


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

here's my spoon...


----------

